

Programmer's Diversity Scholarship - ekar45
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PPeCK3bjqUpBaO1Q6bJdV9BPW8_5XW5nMIwUbhZON_4/edit#
a couple of friends and I recently started an initiative however we felt the strong need to be a little different. While a number of coding camps (online) are offering diversity scholarships (for say $200 or $500), we are being a little different and are saying: Do this FREE; as in free as beer!
======
ekar45
Please drop a comment on HN or on the google document. We would like to
provide the best kind of mentorship. If you are interested in taking on role
as mentor (on the diversity program), please do get in touch at
emily{at}coderin90.com Thank you.

